# Salaries of some Pride/UFC fighters



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

this is a great forum and i def. see alot of potential growth in this forum and i have also learned some valuable information from reading comments from knowledgable members but there are just as many people with no clue on what there talking about and im tired of them putting out false information which could affect new members or members who are just getting familar with the sport

as we have all learned from writing term papers/ coll. reports, you need reliable sources/references in order to make STATEMENTS otherwise there just your own opinions, now lets end some of this UFC fighters get paid more then Pride crap... Regardless of how much one company pays more then another, the point is, these fighters make off better then most of us, doing something they love. Top Tier fighters in both Pride and UFC do make well Over $100K + in a single match not including PPV endorsements they receive (only some fighters have this privilege) So fighters like Fedor/Crocop/Wanderlei/Chuck Lidell/Royce Gracie do make well over $1M a fight included (Fighters purse, winners bonus, PPV) im excluding commercial endorsements

questions that have been asked/answered by shockwave,sherdog

How much do Pride fighters make per match? Like fedor, nog, etc.

In a single match, Fedor earns more than $1 million USD for his fights in Japan.

K1's Heros proposed him $1million for a single fight on NYE and He refused the offer. So Pride is more then likely paying him a Million+...

Fact - Both Yoshida and Ogawa were paid $2million USD
(in total $4million USD)...on NYE. (however, I think that number is not exact...I think the real amount Yoshida made from that fight was around $1.7million)
Yoshida generaly makes $1million per fights.

Royce said that He accepted UFC's offer vs Hughes even though, He wasn't getting paid much..

Fact - Royce made $450,000 in his recent match against Hughes meanwhile Matt made
$120K - 150K

K1's Heros proposed to Royce a $2.5million for a fight vs Aerts but He refused and instead opted for another opponent.

Fact - We do know that winners of the OWGP get $250,000

Fact - We do know that Fedor was payed $100,000 in his most recent fight against Mark Coleman

"According to Nevada state athletic commission records, his (fedors) base purse for tonights bout ins $100,000 though his pay day could near a million dollars when bonuses and pay per view revenue is included." - Kevin Iole


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

"I think the UFC is absolutely pathetic...They're paying most of their fighters like bums..$2000 isn't worth SHlT especially when you're health is on the line. That's the kind of money non-top fighters make.."

i couldnt agree more!

What would determine the fight purses would be the pay-per-view numbers. The only reason boxers make the millions per fight they do is because of the pay-per-view numbers.

Technically speaking they should be able to pay their current top 3 fighters at least 3 to 5 Million if not more.

But have you seen the production costs?...Nothing's comparable to Pride fc in combat sports..and certainly not even in boxing...And of course, It costs loads of cash to put up such impressive shows for every representations..

This is the Saitama Super Arena we're talking about here!
They had a total of 49,801 fans for their shockwave NYE event in 2005!
(millions were watching the show too!...and this year Pride managed to beat K1 in the ratings war ...)

Here are some numbers..
Attendance:47,629 for PRIDE: Final Conflict 2005
Attendance:22,047 for PRIDE 29: Fists of Fire
Attendance: 39,716 for PRIDE: Shockwave 2003
Attendance: 43,711 for PRIDE: Critical Countdown 2004

Compare this to..
Attendance:14,562 for UFC 52: Couture vs. Liddell 2
Attendance:9,995 for UFC 56: Full Force
Attendance:4,000 for UFC 22: Only OneCan Be Champion
Attendance:13,520 for UFC 54: Boiling Point

Both orgs are on a different planet.. No wonder Pride can take the liberty to spend 4 Million for the Yoshida vs Ogawa fight..But like I said..in reality...with the kind of money Pride actually makes..They could still pay their top fighters much more ...


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

Wand is always giving interviews for Brazilian TV channels, he used to get 300K per fight up until the QJ 2 Rematch, god knows how much it is at now

Also by interviews in Brazilian radio and TV channels, Nogueira was getting 300K for fighting.

Shogun and Murilo Ninja used to get around 50K till the MWGP. Remember $50,000 might not seem alot, but it sure is better then what Rich Franklin got in his Title fight against Anderson Silva got.. Rich got like what $20k-25K and he was a dam UFC MW Champ, meanwhile Silva got $50K-55K (remember im excluding PPV but including Fighters Purse)


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

Fact - UFC 61, made a total of $30M in PPV Sales (just found out)


references 


Fedor turning down K1's $1 Million single match

FEDOR POSSIBLY TO K-1

Royce Gracie turning down a $2.5 Million single match

ROYCE VS. AERTS Possibility


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

Ya, honestly the UFC isn't broke or anything and I don't care if the fighters aren't super popular, a draw, or on a preliminary fight, they should be payed atleast over $8,000 or even $10,000.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Ken Shamrock said:


> Ya, honestly the UFC isn't broke or anything and I don't care if the fighters aren't super popular, a draw, or on a preliminary fight, they should be payed atleast over $8,000 or even $10,000.



i think you will see this change soon. remember when UFC was all but banished in america, and everyone jumped ship, Zuffa bought it and then ran "in the red" for almost 3 years. After TUF1 came out and UFC got exposure again, they started making money, they still needed to make back the money they lost before they could up the salaries. we should start seeing things change now, and i think already have, with Tito comming back, rumors of Alexsander Emelienko comming over, and Anderson Silva now in UFC. Pride and UFC may be a little closer talent wise soon, i dont know if it will ever be the same though, cuz the Japanese are definatly way more into it then the Americans are....


----------



## lanceis2buff (Aug 3, 2006)

x X CLoud X x said:


> "
> Here are some numbers..
> Attendance:47,629 for PRIDE: Final Conflict 2005
> Attendance:22,047 for PRIDE 29: Fists of Fire
> ...


UFC is still growing and is slowly gaining acceptance in the US. Im sure if there were a bigger stadium/arena in Nevada, the UFC would probably pack it in now. That UFC 22 number is irrelevant since UFC wasn't near at it's populatity as it is now. Pride has such a wide fanbase being so available to Russia, China, Japan, Europe. So the availaility for sponsors is much greater than the UFC. Again, bigger acceptance = bigger money. Controversy still looms with so much "family friendly" b.s. that looms over the U.S. with the F.C.C. Now I don't know how many states approve MMA to take place, but it will be hard to find an arena to pack like they do in Japan. Like I said, it still needs to gain more acceptance before these fighters can gain more money here in the U.S. Big companies are still shakey on sponsoring the UFC, so until then, these fighters are going to have to due with the sup-par purses.


----------



## Crocopride (Oct 16, 2006)

JuggNuttz said:


> i think you will see this change soon. remember when UFC was all but banished in america, and everyone jumped ship, Zuffa bought it and then ran "in the red" for almost 3 years. After TUF1 came out and UFC got exposure again, they started making money, they still needed to make back the money they lost before they could up the salaries. we should start seeing things change now, and i think already have, with Tito comming back, rumors of Alexsander Emelienko comming over, and Anderson Silva now in UFC. Pride and UFC may be a little closer talent wise soon, i dont know if it will ever be the same though, cuz the Japanese are definatly way more into it then the Americans are....


only way ufc could equel pride talent is i think By Meca organisation


----------



## BigE (Oct 14, 2006)

JuggNuttz said:


> i think you will see this change soon. remember when UFC was all but banished in america, and everyone jumped ship, Zuffa bought it and then ran "in the red" for almost 3 years. After TUF1 came out and UFC got exposure again, they started making money, they still needed to make back the money they lost before they could up the salaries. we should start seeing things change now, and i think already have, with Tito comming back, rumors of Alexsander Emelienko comming over, and Anderson Silva now in UFC. Pride and UFC may be a little closer talent wise soon, i dont know if it will ever be the same though, cuz the Japanese are definatly way more into it then the Americans are....


Good point by you, but this sport has potential to grow immensely in the United States.

If the UFC can stay away from the fighting scandals that have plagued boxing, they should be able to gain something akin to boxing's peak popularity. Good governance is required, of course, but that is true for anything.


----------



## TheGodfather (Aug 29, 2006)

"In a single match, Fedor earns more than $1 million USD for his fights in Japan."
"Fact - We do know that Fedor was payed $100,000 in his most recent fight against Mark Coleman"
Rrrrrr.... Your tired of people putting false information and you want them to get some evidence to their statements. Where's yours? You first said that Fedor makes more then $1 million USD because he turned down the K1 deal. That dosn't mean he makes more then $1 million in Pride; even though I'm sure he does. Then you go and say he makes $100,000? You got me quite confused. Also you have NO idea how much these fighters are actually making so I dont understand how your "tired" of people putting false information and/or unsupported evidence. These "numbers" must be put out, but we don't now any extra bonuses or if they get commission from the PPV buys.(?)
Also, look at the fighters you compared: Rich to Shogun. Shogun is making $50,000 a win and Rich is making $21,000 a loss, but if he won he would have made an extra $22,000 putting him not that far behind Shogun. Shogun is also a much more popular fight then Rich. Why do you think fighters get payed more then others? Because of their popularity.

"Both orgs are on a different planet.. No wonder Pride can take the liberty to spend 4 Million for the Yoshida vs Ogawa fight..But like I said..in reality...with the kind of money Pride actually makes"
Yeah, Pride may have more people attending their events, but the UFC receives a alot more PPV buys. Aren't their roomers as well that Pride is slowly going under? On a radio show, I can't remember which one, Dana actually stated he was looking to the buy Pride in about 6 months, but I doubt it will happen. So, I doubt Pride is making anymore money then the UFC. 

All-in all the UFC AND Pride both need to pay their fighters more. I think they know this too, they are just taking full advantage of it while they can. It is a business.


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

couldn't agree more ^

its only a matter of time before The " UNION "


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

just found out for UFC 61, total of $30M in PPV Sales

alot of the fighters do not get PPV percentages, only the TOP Tier fighters do, and when they do it ranges from 1-4.5% TOPS

only fighters like Fedor and Chuck probably get 2-3% off the Total PPV Sales


----------

